# Do i need photos for transfer?



## Leeana (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello,

Im getting ready to send in a transfer for my shetland filly, she alrady has the 'new style' of papers and photos on the papers, i do not need to send in photos correct for her?

Thanks, i think i already know the answer and i did check the aspc site so i guess i just want to confirm that i am correct.

Leeana


----------



## Jill (Dec 26, 2007)

As long as ASPC is the same in that rule as AMHR, NO you do NOT need new pictures to transfer a horse who already has new style papers. I did not need them to transfer my Big City foals into my name and have already received the papers back and transferred into my name. That I didn't need new pictures was how I read the rules, but I did also confirm with a phone call before sending them in and sure enough -- no pics required to transfer horse who already have new style papers.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Jill,

I was pretty sure but i just wanted to confirm before sending in all the paperwork so i dont have to go through it twice. Thanks agian




.


----------

